# Wealthy Indian spends £14,000 on gold shirt to attract the ladies



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2013)

> A wealthy Indian man spent £14,000 on a solid gold shirt in the hope of attracting ladies.
> 
> It took a team of 15 goldsmiths two weeks to construct. He also got matching cuffs and a set of rings crafted from left-over gold.


 
All I can say is that he certainly got dat indian swag.

*source*


----------



## Gahars (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn, even Goldfinger would find that tacky.


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 5, 2013)

Insert pun about gold diggers.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 5, 2013)

What's he trying to do, impersonate Gold Mario?

Also, this is how to do the ladies proper: 


Spoiler: lol



!


----------



## Depravo (Jan 5, 2013)

purplesludge said:


> Insert pun about gold diggers.


Yeah, a shirt like that will only attract a specific type of lady.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2013)

Im sure Mr T would date him.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Is that not bad for his karma? :S


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 5, 2013)

Another waste of increasingly rare gold. If he wanted to superficially enhance his looks couldn't have he just gone with plastic surgery.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 5, 2013)

What does the "30" represent? It must be when he had his first kiss.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2013)

How heavy would that shirt be?



Snailface said:


> What does the "30" represent? It must be when he had his first kiss.


 
The "30" symbol is an AUM symbol.
It has something to do with the Hindu faith.

it's also seen on a lot of GOA covers.


----------



## prectorian (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sure the robbers are more attracted to him more than ever, compared to the ladies.


----------



## SilverArcher (Jan 5, 2013)

I bet he has the strongest neck ever unless the necklaces are not made from gold


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 5, 2013)

No need for all the gold with that mustache.



Snailface said:


> What does the "30" represent? It must be when he had his first kiss.


lol
never thought of it like that.



DinohScene said:


> The "30" symbol is an AUM symbol.
> It has something to do with the Hindu faith.
> 
> it's also seen on a lot of GOA covers.


 
Meditation and yoga use it a lot.


----------



## Nebz (Jan 5, 2013)

This is pure gold! These pictures remind me of a few end-users' images on a location finder where I work; thanks for the quick laugh.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 5, 2013)

The guy looks like a dink


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 5, 2013)

now all he needs to do is dance like Prabhu Deva and install hydraulics in his custom built tata nano. Then, and only then, will he get all the bhadramahila.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 5, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> Another waste of increasingly rare gold. If he wanted to superficially enhance his looks couldn't have he just gone with plastic surgery.


 

It's not becoming rarer. Just more evenly distributed.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope it shrinks in the washing machine.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2013)

There's more to the title:

"Ladies tell wealthy indian that he's irresponsible with his money and don't want to be with someone who's future doesn't look secure."


----------



## Maverick_z (Jan 5, 2013)

Mind=Blown @ thread


----------



## bowser (Jan 5, 2013)

He must have played too much New Super Mario Bros 2.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2013)

whats next diamond underpants?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> whats next diamond underpants?


No, Mithril underwear.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 5, 2013)

Lady - "OMG, GOTTA RUN AWAY" 
Man - "LOOK AT MY GOLD ON ME BABY"
Lady - "AAAAAAH *SHOOTS MYSELF*


----------



## injected11 (Jan 5, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Im sure Mr T would date him.


Bah, beat me to it. When I saw the top pic, the first thing I thought was, "I PITY THA FOO".

That's gonna be a pain to get dry-cleaned.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think he'll attract women though, mostly thieves.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 5, 2013)

I give him 5 minutes walking around in a public area wearing this.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 5, 2013)

Nowhere near as cool as this.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Lady - "OMG, GOTTA RUN AWAY"
> Man - "LOOK AT MY GOLD ON ME BABY"
> Lady - "AAAAAAH *SHOOTS MYSELF*


This post. Not only is it not funny, it's kind of disrespectful. You shouldn't have to be reminded that suicide is a serious matter. Saying someone would commit suicide over something so petty is stupid.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 5, 2013)

Castiel said:


> This post. Not only is it not funny, it's kind of disrespectful. You shouldn't have to be reminded that suicide is a serious matter. Saying someone would commit suicide over something so petty is stupid.


Do you think that this would actually happen? Did it actually occur? Dude, calm the hell down, we're not in a story.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Do you think that this would actually happen? Did it actually occur? Dude, calm the hell down, we're not in a story.


No I don't. No it didn't. The problem I have is that you were disrespecting people with actual problems. Suicide occurs when people are dealing with serious issues, not when they see someone wearing a shirt made of gold. It's a serious issue and you were throwing it around like it's not.

But this is off-topic so I'll just end it here.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 5, 2013)

Castiel said:


> No I don't. No it didn't. The problem I have is that you were disrespecting people with actual problems. Suicide occurs when people are dealing with serious issues, not when they see someone wearing a shirt made of gold. It's a serious issue and you were throwing it around like it's not.
> 
> But this is off-topic so I'll just end it here.


I'm not disrespecting people. It may sound as if I am. My hint in what I said was that Gold doesn't really do anything, to attract women. Dude, why are you creating a fight over here? Stop ruining threads.
And there is no intention to be funny.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 5, 2013)

Castiel said:


> This post. Not only is it not funny, it's kind of disrespectful. You shouldn't have to be reminded that suicide is a serious matter. Saying someone would commit suicide over something so petty is stupid.


I actually agree. It wasn't funny to begin with, and suicide isn't a very funny topic in these times.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 5, 2013)

now before everyone jumps on the "he's waisting money" bandwagon; remember the article says he runs a jewlery store and is known as "the gold man of pimpri." this doubles as an elaborate marketing tool for him and let's face it, this is probably the only gold outfit in the world. this rarity alone makes it more profitable than the gold ever was on it's own.

as for thinking this won't attract anything but the worst kind of women... I agree but why hasn't this guy had an arranged marriage yet? with his desperation and money, he could easily buy himself into a family and it would be legal ta boot.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 5, 2013)

Gilgamesh is not impressed 


Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2013)

Castiel said:


> This post. Not only is it not funny, it's kind of disrespectful. You shouldn't have to be reminded that suicide is a serious matter. Saying someone would commit suicide over something so petty is stupid.


 
In his defense, I'd shoot myself right now because of how stupid you two are being on a subject that isn't related one bit to the discussion at hand.


----------



## Zorua (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol India. In that much....he could have fed all of rural India for a year. Or he could have spent less than a quarter of that on a plastic surgery.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In his defense, I'd shoot myself right now because of how stupid you two are being on a subject that isn't related one bit to the discussion at hand.





Castiel said:


> But this is off-topic so I'll just end it here.


I saw an issue, I mentioned it, and then I stopped as I didn't want the thread to derail. Unlike the hundreds of other threads that get derailed for multiple pages. Way to continue the derailing.
Also, it got derailed for like four posts. Quit being so butthurt.
Now again, I'm going to leave as it's not my intent to continue derailing.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 5, 2013)

The only thing I can say is that he better hope that shirt can survive from wear and tear. If not then he will be wearing the weight of it and not the size.

Edit: I just wonder since that's his shirt, he's going to need to buy those golden pantaloons to match with his gold swag.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 5, 2013)

I suppose you could say he's ushering in the golden age of Indian fashion.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well he may not have a heart of gold, but he's close enough.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 5, 2013)

If gold is what you need to attract ladies, then you're simply sad.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 5, 2013)

but he'll be happy once the ladies start flocking!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2013)

All I can think of... is... it must be... pretty heavy?


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know why he doing that, in Indian you can probably buy the ladies.


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> All I can think of... is... it must be... pretty heavy?


3.2 kilograms. 


And the shirt was actually $250,000 (£150,000); it was made from 14,000 links (that's where the source got the "14 thousand" number from). 


EDIT: And I don't think he did it to get a flashy shirt, I think he just bought 18 lbs of gold (he bought an additional 11 lbs of gold in bracelets and necklaces) as an investment. Gold prices are rising, in a few years that gold will be worth twice as much.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Jan 5, 2013)

He should've spent that money on some defuglification cream, 'cause damn he fugly.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh.....these people.......definetly inspired by bappi lahiri(google him)


----------



## ilman (Jan 5, 2013)

Gold chestplates break too easily.
Try diamond.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 5, 2013)

watch out, we got a rich man over here!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2013)

ilman said:


> Gold chestplates break too easily.
> Try diamond.


 
Unobtanium works wonders for me and my underwear.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Unobtanium works wonders for me and my underwear.


Yeah, but that costs 20 million per kilo.  Not sure if that's 20 million dollars, pounds, euros or yen, but it sure sounds like a lot to fork out just for the main material in your undies.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 5, 2013)

I bet his next investments will be pants, and some minor stuff like a gold wig, gold stash and golden teeth. Yeeeaaah... no.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 5, 2013)

That is all.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 5, 2013)

I really don't get how this is news. It's his money, why should we care how he decided to spend it?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 5, 2013)

Even 50 Cent would be jelly at all that bling.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> All I can think of... is... it must be... pretty heavy?


 
Can't be that heavy. You can buy weight shirts for running to give you resistance that weigh more then a shirt of gold. I'd imagine it isn't all that thick either.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm just waiting to see how long it'll take before the pictures of the opening post become an internet meme...


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 6, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHHA! Foolish man! He wont last a second against the daedra with that scrap!
He needs this.






Nothing turns the wenches on more then a scamps head!


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 6, 2013)

wow how about shaving that stash and a lot of plastic surgery.... all the gold clothes in the world wont do him any good but get his ass shot, robbed and probably raped for his stupidity


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder if you could shoot that shirt out of one of those T-shirt cannons....
Catch!!! lol

Edit: Also penis enlargement surgery would be a better investment... If the ladies are not sticking around and he has the money aspect covered. Does not leave too many options as to why they be ditching him.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I give this guy props for trust his own people to not rob his shirt. Also that he shows his love for gold so much that he wears it proudly around his chest. Not one jewelry place I can say that shows a lot of dedication to gold.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe he should have lost his yoohoo in an unfortunate smelting accident and had one made out of solid gold instead.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

soulx said:


> All I can say is that he certainly got dat indian swag.
> 
> *source*


There is no such thing as ''SWAG'' that's a meaningless word.


----------



## Etkar.H (Jan 6, 2013)

SWAG


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> There is no such thing as ''SWAG'' that's a meaningless word.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swag_(bedroll)


----------



## bowser (Jan 6, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> I don't know why he doing that, in Indian you can probably buy the ladies.


Dude WTF? I find this comment highly offensive


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 6, 2013)

bowser said:


> Dude WTF? I find this comment highly offensive



http://www.globalpost.com/dispatches/globalpost-blogs/india/india-women-trafficking-diwali-mewat

Sorry man, I always thought it was a common thing, I always hear about it on the news and mentioned here and there.


----------



## bowser (Jan 6, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatches/globalpost-blogs/india/india-women-trafficking-diwali-mewat
> 
> Sorry man, I always thought it was a common thing, I always hear about it on the news and mentioned here and there.


Not true. This shit is happening in small backward-ass villages and the police are cracking down on it. You can't generalize it to include a whole country. I blame the media for this perception.

It's like saying all Americans are heartless and cruel because a few fucktards go and shoot up schools.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> There is no such thing as ''SWAG'' that's a meaningless word.


Of course you would say that. BECAUSE YOU GOT NO _SWAG_.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

soulx said:


> Of course you would say that. BECAUSE YOU GOT NO _SWAG_.


SWAG is a dumb word teenagers use, just go to Facebook and Twitter and you'll see pictures filled with the SWAG word, its fucking annoying.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2013)

10/10 would date again


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> SWAG is a dumb word teenagers use, just go to Facebook and Twitter and you'll see pictures filled with the SWAG word, its fucking annoying.


#swag


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 6, 2013)

bowser said:


> It's like saying all Americans are heartless and cruel because a few fucktards go and shoot up schools.


Indeed. This is totally wrong and generalizing! 

...

In reality, it's only the _majority_ of Americans that are heartless and cruel because they re-elect the guy who starts a war against an innocent country. But that's a different discussion. 


On-topic: How'd he go to the bathroom with all that shit on*?




*curious to see if anyone knows this quote


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 6, 2013)

soulx said:


> #swag


 




Have fun


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


>




You do realize half of your picture is missing, right? Along with the punchline?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Now now, this isn't a political topic now is it? 

On-topic: SWAG is the pseudo meaning of looking 'fly'. I can guarantee you that individual is not looking for appraisal by strangers.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow Lame.

S.w.a.g. = Secretly we are gay. look it up

Used by douchebags

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swag


----------



## nando (Jan 7, 2013)

I wouldn't mind owning nothing but the shirt on my back if that was the shirt


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 7, 2013)

I think a suit made from 100 dollar bills would look nicer and be just as silly


----------



## lismati (Jan 7, 2013)

Where is swag, there should be yolo
And that Indian will know this sooner than later, when he gets robbed, and possibly beaten up (to death perhaps)


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2017)

lismati said:


> Where is swag, there should be yolo
> And that Indian will know this sooner than later, when he gets robbed, and possibly beaten up (to death perhaps)




Funny you should say that... 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...n-famed-for-240000-gold-shirt-beaten-to-death

(Yes this is a massive necro but it's relevant so shut up.) 


2016 has claimed another one.


----------



## lismati (Jan 8, 2017)

Veho said:


> Funny you should say that...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...n-famed-for-240000-gold-shirt-beaten-to-death
> 
> ...



I, in fact, intend to make a career out of predicting the future. That was one of my first forays.


----------

